# This fall's hottest trend...



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

PONCHOS! I have seen ponchos in every color, every length, with sleeves, buttoned, crochet look, knit look, you name it! Mesh type sweaters also seem to be the rage for fall. Can't wait to see what KPers will come up with. It may inspire me!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

That is great news as I love ponchos


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, I refuse to FOLLOW trends... I hope this doesn't mean I have to stop wearing/knitting ponchos?!?!! Actually, I don't wear ponchos... The style I wear are "capelets". Whew! I think I am safe!

But this means my 12 & 16 year old daughters (AND all their friends) WILL be asking for ponchos!&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128534;&#128534;&#128534;&#128534;&#128534;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

WOOOOHOOOO!!! I have a poncho as my next project. I have to get moving on this shawl so I can start on the poncho! I discovered a dropped stitch about 3 inches back, tried repairing it but that showed so spent a big part of this morning frogging ..... oh, well, it was pleasant working outside.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Seems like they've been around forever and get popular every ten years or so!

I've made them but realize that I can't stand wearing them. How do you get them on and off without messing up your hair? And any time you move your arms upwards the whole poncho's got to come up with the arm. LOL!

I've got Sweaterbabe's Covetable Cabled Cape in queue, to make for my mom this winter. Makes more sense to me since it buttons up and there are armholes. I think it'll look great on her.

http://www.sweaterbabe.com/knitting-patterns/covetable_cabled_cape.htm


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> Seems like they've been around forever and get popular every ten years or so!
> 
> I've made them but realize that I can't stand wearing them. How do you get them on and off without messing up your hair? And any time you move your arms upwards the whole poncho's got to come up with the arm. LOL!
> 
> ...


Love this pattern! Thanks for posting. Ponchos, capes, all things that help keep me warm are all good!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Sounds good to me i love ponchos. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd like to know how to convert the Orvis Poncho to a cape....I get the part about loops and buttons down the front. So just purl every other knit row to "not knit in the round?


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Fashion at it finest...


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Love seeing all these wonderful bright colors! Perfect for fall instead of the dull and boring gray Omar the tent maker type!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

mojave said:


> Fashion at it finest...


Well yes, these are super fun.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Due to the seventies are back in fashion trends--see your browser news to see how they suggest you wear them. I never did like fringe but its back. Poncho, Juana, Tabard, Square Poncho (worn on point) and all have never gone out and they are for individual tastes (not Big Hair people with turtleneck openings. :-o :shock: :lol: :XD:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Love those colors! I have thought to make a couple but never have. Hummm, maybe it is time to give it more thought.


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

Shannon123 said:


> Seems like they've been around forever and get popular every ten years or so!
> 
> I've made them but realize that I can't stand wearing them. How do you get them on and off without messing up your hair? And any time you move your arms upwards the whole poncho's got to come up with the arm. LOL!
> 
> ...


Love this one! I've seen a lot of these in the stores too


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I love ponchos and wear mine all the time.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm with Kathy, I love ponchos too and wear mine mainly in the fall and early winter. Guess I'll have to knit another one.
:thumbup:


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Katsch said:


> I love ponchos and wear mine all the time.


I do think they look great on and there's so many ways to personalize them.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> I do think they look great on and there's so many ways to personalize them.


They can look great when properly matched to the underlying outfit and appropriately sized for the outfit...however, a person of large girth wearing leggings several sizes too small... wearing a short triangular poncho pointing directly to the natural backside cleavage...not the most appealing vista. But with ponchos being in vogue again...


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Didn't know that ponchos were a new trend, but I just started the Azel Pullover by Heidi May. I freeze all winter and thought that this would be even warmer than the shawls that I pull on when I am not wrapped in an afghan!!!

If it turns out well, I plan to make them for several family members and friends. The size range is from a size 2 (children's) to an adult L/XL. Will post pictures when I am done.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/azel-pullover


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey everyone, how about sharing your favorite poncho pattern? Please? I have the perfect yarn for one and I'm looking for a pattern I like to go with the yarn. It is a cream-colored yarn with a matching variegated that would look great for the bottom of a poncho.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Ellie RD said:


> Didn't know that ponchos were a new trend, but I just started the Azel Pullover by Heidi May. I freeze all winter and thought that this would be even warmer than the shawls that I pull on when I am not wrapped in an afghan!!!
> 
> If it turns out well, I plan to make them for several family members and friends. The size range is from a size 2 (children's) to an adult L/XL. Will post pictures when I am done.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/azel-pullover


I like that one, didn't realize the size range.

Here's one showing an adult in something similar

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gale-2


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I want the tough chick one! Cute! Maybe in a solid color... But so fun!


----------



## YoK2tog (Aug 17, 2011)

yea once again i will not be following any fashion trend i hated poncho's the first time they were popular in my lifespan feel the same once again


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Love ponchos. I may have to think about it.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I don't follow fashion "trends", but like to be fashionable, I am going to look for sure..the link Shannon gave for her mom, cuteness factor! The one of multiple sizing like that also..Nothing like the 70 styles..these have some bazinga!!


----------



## LizMarch (Aug 26, 2014)

Ellie RD said:


> Didn't know that ponchos were a new trend, but I just started the Azel Pullover by Heidi May. I freeze all winter and thought that this would be even warmer than the shawls that I pull on when I am not wrapped in an afghan!!!
> 
> If it turns out well, I plan to make them for several family members and friends. The size range is from a size 2 (children's) to an adult L/XL. Will post pictures when I am done.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/azel-pullover


So funny you mention this one! I had a customer today coming in to purchase yarn for this pattern  It's really cute!

I have the Backbay Poncho on my queue to make for this fall, can't wait to get it on the needles!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/-130-back-bay-poncho


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> Seems like they've been around forever and get popular every ten years or so!
> 
> I've made them but realize that I can't stand wearing them. How do you get them on and off without messing up your hair? And any time you move your arms upwards the whole poncho's got to come up with the arm. LOL!
> 
> ...


I like that one. You can tuck your arm in when it gets cold. Pretty!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Not going to be one in my wardrobe - I'm in and out of the car and those things are a serious pain where seatbelts are concerned. Didn't get excited about them in the 70s either.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I've made several for my daughters and my niece's daughters and several I've made for myself....have always liked them. Amusing what goes down the pike will find its way back again, at lease as far as style goes.


----------



## aquaciser1 (Aug 28, 2011)

I would love to see the answer to converting the Orvis also.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Very retro - unfortunately I remember them the 1st time round and the 2nd and the 3rd........


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

disgo said:


> Due to the seventies are back in fashion trends--see your browser news to see how they suggest you wear them. I never did like fringe but its back. Poncho, Juana, Tabard, Square Poncho (worn on point) and all have never gone out and they are for individual tastes (not Big Hair people with turtleneck openings. :-o :shock: :lol: :XD:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

I am working on two ponchoes now..mine is mindless knitting. Love them.


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

I can't stand things dangling in front, not ponchos, not cardigans. what I have is a circle, folded in half, with cuffs/sleeves at the two ends - hand go through the cuffs, all the circle goes behind to warm the shoulders and all the back as far as the bottom!

Had to buy it (!), couldn't do it by hand, just wait till I get access to my knitting machine !

Edna C


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Shannon,You're a good daughter, she will love it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> Love seeing all these wonderful bright colors! Perfect for fall instead of the dull and boring gray Omar the tent maker type!


New Avatar, laughing here.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> I don't follow fashion "trends", but like to be fashionable, I am going to look for sure..the link Shannon gave for her mom, cuteness factor! The one of multiple sizing like that also..Nothing like the 70 styles..these have some bazinga!!


Yes! all that!


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I am interested in a pattern that has arm/hand slits. i will certainly keep an eye out for such a pattern. will have to investigate Ravelry.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Love ponchos,capes,and shawlettes,are for the retired people,who don't walk around. I knit prayer shawls for them. Love not having to put a coat on,throw a poncho on your shoulders over a sweat shirt,great.


----------



## lenorehf (Apr 2, 2011)

That's interesting since I just decided to knit one for my Great Grand-daughter who is 18 months. She'll be right in style.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Limey287 said:


> That is great news as I love ponchos


 :thumbup: I detest wearing bulky coats or jackets in the colder weather. I love ponchos/wraps, so I'm glad to know this.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

GoodyTwoShoes said:


> PONCHOS! I have seen ponchos in every color, every length, with sleeves, buttoned, crochet look, knit look, you name it! Mesh type sweaters also seem to be the rage for fall. Can't wait to see what KPers will come up with. It may inspire me!


Finished this recently. Unaware it was the trend.


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

GoodyTwoShoes said:


> PONCHOS! I have seen ponchos in every color, every length, with sleeves, buttoned, crochet look, knit look, you name it! Mesh type sweaters also seem to be the rage for fall. Can't wait to see what KPers will come up with. It may inspire me!


I'm currently looking for a poncho pattern-something a little unique-and looking forward to knitting my first poncho. I don't like to follow "trends" either, but need this to wear over jeans & boots when running errands & you just need a little something on to keep warm.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> Seems like they've been around forever and get popular every ten years or so!
> 
> I've made them but realize that I can't stand wearing them. How do you get them on and off without messing up your hair? And any time you move your arms upwards the whole poncho's got to come up with the arm. LOL!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Hard to wear a poncho over a backpack!


----------



## anninri (Oct 17, 2011)

I am half done with a red poncho. It is made with Berroco #4 cotton and viscose. This is my first attempt at a lace pattern. I'm glad God choose to endow me with a lot of patience because I think I used most of it. It is very pretty, though. I will post a pic when finished.


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

Yeah. Ponchos have never grabbed me, any of there're times in fashion. The dangly fabric around my arms just gets in the way. I want my cloths moving with me more snugly. Will pass this time around also.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

I love to wear capelets/ponchos - whatever you want to call them. I hope this works. It is a link to different poncho patterns I have put into my favorites or Ravelry.

http://www.ravelry.com/people/kmaize/favorites?in=all&bundles=1&bundles_only=&tag_name=&bundle_name=&unbundled=&q=poncho


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

I knit Amy's Orvis poncho last fall and liked wearing it. Discovered way to much knitting for me - will never do an afghan! I'll stick to sweaters!


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

I love ponchos, and here is my favorite, made of Homespun with fun fur trim. It was called a Shawler then, but she now calls it a cuffed shawl.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/RuthFromOhio/cuffed-shawl


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Ellie RD said:


> Didn't know that ponchos were a new trend, but I just started the Azel Pullover by Heidi May. I freeze all winter and thought that this would be even warmer than the shawls that I pull on when I am not wrapped in an afghan!!!
> 
> If it turns out well, I plan to make them for several family members and friends. The size range is from a size 2 (children's) to an adult L/XL. Will post pictures when I am done.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/azel-pullover


Oh that's cute !


----------



## Netcan2 (Jan 18, 2015)

I have admired the Purl Soho City Cape, but haven't made it.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/city-cape


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Ali9407 said:


> Finished this recently. Unaware it was the trend.


Oh I do like that! It's gorgeous and looks lovely on you!
I think i could wear that... do you have the pattern info


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I have knitted lots of these over the years. I have loads of patterns.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Katsch said:


> I love ponchos and wear mine all the time.


I have made ponchos for my 5yr. old GD in the past and right now I one on the needles for a new one. Oh Yes, I love my ponchos even for myself.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

I am pretty sure there was a Machine knit poncho just done recently, ( in the past 2 weeks) and posted on KP. I know that I used my IPad for the pattern, but now try as I might I cannot locate the pattern. It worked great. The poster had done it with Lions Brand thick yarn. I used another mix of yarns to make it thick and it turned out well. Hopefully someone else can remember where to find it. 
The poster had said that the part that took the longes was the bottom edging, and I agree totally! The panels took a couple of hours, but I spent 3 evenings knitting the edge&#128522;

Added: I just found my cut and paste of the comments to the pattern, but sorry I didn't copy the persons name. If that person see this, please take credit for the following and my thanks for sharing! 
"Hi there,
I just completed this poncho using the Lion Brand Homespun yarn, using my SK-155. It's made of four panels. For each panel, I started with 22 stitches, and increased 1 stitch on each side every other row, until I had a total of 88 stitches. I used Dial 10, Tension 5, to get the recommended gauge. After seeing all the panels together except one seam, I used the ribber to make the collar (36 rows). The bottom border I knitted by hand in garter stitch on a # 10 (6mm) circular needle after sewing the whole thing, for 12 rows. 
It wears beautifully. By the way, It took much longer to do the bottom garter band than knitting the whole thing on the machine.


----------



## Carol40 (Apr 15, 2015)

Do you think it could be knit in ss in the back ?


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

LizMarch said:


> So funny you mention this one! I had a customer today coming in to purchase yarn for this pattern  It's really cute!
> 
> I have the Backbay Poncho on my queue to make for this fall, can't wait to get it on the needles!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/-130-back-bay-poncho


I like the Back Bay Poncho also. I found the other comments interesting, but I am not planning on wearing mine with skinny pants, in fact I probably won't wear mine outside of the house except to get the mail. And I won't have to worry about seatbelts.


----------



## Carol40 (Apr 15, 2015)

I competely forgot about that poncho. I knit that for my granddaughter a couple years ago . Thanks for reminding me I have pattern somewhere.


----------



## Maryellend (Dec 11, 2014)

I am a newbie knitter, but would luv to take on a Poncho project, My daughter has wanted one forever, but my skills are so limited that I have hesitated to invest in the materials to make it for her. I'll start checking out patterns. I just may be able to find one that I can complete for her as a Christmas gift. :shock: : :roll:


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

Here's the KP link to the poncho Peanut Tinker was talking about.


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-352079-1.html


----------



## pebblecreek (Mar 13, 2011)

Bring um on, I'd love to see some interesting poncho patterns!


----------



## twocan (Apr 2, 2015)

My 10 yr old granddaughter asked me to make her one and picked out a pattern. I just have to convert the pattern to her size.


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Here are 3 links to a site I really love. 2 capelets and a poncho with sleeves.

http://www.diaryofacreativefanatic.com/2013/12/knit-and-crochet-free-pattern-for-quick-an-easy-capelets.html

http://www.diaryofacreativefanatic.com/2013/01/modifying-personalizing-patterns.html

http://www.diaryofacreativefanatic.com/2013/01/swonchos-a-knit-poncho-with-sleeves.html


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Kay Knits said:


> I love to wear capelets/ponchos - whatever you want to call them. I hope this works. It is a link to different poncho patterns I have put into my favorites or Ravelry.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/people/kmaize/favorites?in=all&bundles=1&bundles_only=&tag_name=&bundle_name=&unbundled=&q=poncho


Nice! I see several here that would work with my yarn. Thanks!


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for finding this!


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

RuthFromOhio said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-352079-1.html


This is the poncho I made using AAknits directions.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

hey, what's old is new again, you can count on it.


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Kay Knits said:


> I love to wear capelets/ponchos - whatever you want to call them. I hope this works. It is a link to different poncho patterns I have put into my favorites or Ravelry.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/people/kmaize/favorites?in=all&bundles=1&bundles_only=&tag_name=&bundle_name=&unbundled=&q=poncho


Thank you very much! Ive added quite a few to my Library and am very interested in one. Wish I knew French, but, on the other hand, I dont knit with fingering yarn.


----------



## Carol40 (Apr 15, 2015)

Where can I fine this pattern?


----------



## trudys627 (Apr 4, 2011)

that is so funny. I am making one now that is a combination of the Arrow poncho which has large cables, and a beehive stitch. so it has two rows of cables, two rows of beehive. With bulky yarn. When I finish, I will send picture. Taking a ton of time. Only at 16" on the one side right now, then go to the back. Am trying to talk her into just plain SS stitch on the back side. will go much faster, not counting rows.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Ali9407 said:


> Finished this recently. Unaware it was the trend.


You look beautiful in your poncho! It is so pretty....


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

Ali9407 said:


> Finished this recently. Unaware it was the trend.


That is so pretty and looks great on you. Nice job. Love the fringe.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

mojave said:


> Fashion at it finest...


LOL, wish I had a granny afghan to rip off!!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

mojave said:


> They can look great when properly matched to the underlying outfit and appropriately sized for the outfit...however, a person of large girth wearing leggings several sizes too small... wearing a short triangular poncho pointing directly to the natural backside cleavage...not the most appealing vista. But with ponchos being in vogue again...


Oh my! The image you put in my head!!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Ellie RD said:


> Didn't know that ponchos were a new trend, but I just started the Azel Pullover by Heidi May. I freeze all winter and thought that this would be even warmer than the shawls that I pull on when I am not wrapped in an afghan!!!
> 
> If it turns out well, I plan to make them for several family members and friends. The size range is from a size 2 (children's) to an adult L/XL. Will post pictures when I am done.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/azel-pullover


That's really cute - think it might make me look like the Michelin tyre man, but GDs might like it! What do you suppose Heidi is going to do when her adorable little model grows up? You can recognize one of her patterns as soon as you see that little girl!!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Shannon123 said:


> I like that one, didn't realize the size range.
> 
> Here's one showing an adult in something similar
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gale-2


I like that one!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

That is on my next list to do next--I just have to find a pattern for one of those old granny ponchos I love them and want to do a little crocheting as I have not made anything crocheted "in a ***** age" as they say. I guess I could check out the library. All the granny ponchos that I really would like to make are geared to children.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Love ponchos too!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I just happen to be workin on one now....crochet squares in Light gray, darker gray, bright red, boarded in black. Gonna sew them all together. I have about 60 done now, need about 86 total to finish.........more later.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

disgo said:


> Due to the seventies are back in fashion trends--see your browser news to see how they suggest you wear them. I never did like fringe but its back. Poncho, Juana, Tabard, Square Poncho (worn on point) and all have never gone out and they are for individual tastes (not Big Hair people with turtleneck openings. :-o :shock: :lol: :XD:


I've always been a total fringe hater. My mother knitted me a poncho back in the '60's with fringe; I have never been able to separate the idea of a poncho from the cringe-worthy, long fringe that one had. It also had a turtleneck.....


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> Shannon,You're a good daughter, she will love it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Well yes I am 😇 and I sure hope so!

I really like the designer, Sweaterbabe. She has well written patterns, so I won't have an excuse if it doesn't come out right!


----------



## knitbee (Mar 25, 2012)

GoodyTwoShoes said:


> PONCHOS! I have seen ponchos in every color, every length, with sleeves, buttoned, crochet look, knit look, you name it! Mesh type sweaters also seem to be the rage for fall. Can't wait to see what KPers will come up with. It may inspire me!


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

I love the asymmetrical poncho. Will you share a link to the pattern?


----------



## Maryellend (Dec 11, 2014)

Have to mention that my daughter told me that if I would knit her the poncho that she always wanted, I had to promise to make it without a turtleneck and absolutely NO FRINGE! LOL


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> I've always been a total fringe hater. My mother knitted me a poncho back in the '60's with fringe; I have never been able to separate the idea of a poncho from the cringe-worthy, long fringe that one had. It also had a turtleneck.....


I like this style too for an alternative to a traditional poncho. It's from an old catalog and I think it'd be easy enough to recreate.


----------



## jabberjaus (Oct 19, 2014)

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/includes/pattern-print.php?id=4360
Found this adorable Christmas baby hat that looks like the 1898 hat style with a caplet free pattern.
Am a first time great grammie with baby due in January. Hoping it'll be on my own birthday, the 21st!!


----------



## jabberjaus (Oct 19, 2014)

Un, oh...the baby Christmas hat pic I tried to attach download is a different pattern...sorry. It's the one in the link address.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Both my daughters wear ponchos - lots of great suggestions here :thumbup:


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

I love ponchos and wear mine all the time..I don't have fringes on mine and also two of mine button down the front..


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Shannon123 said:


> Seems like they've been around forever and get popular every ten years or so!
> 
> I've made them but realize that I can't stand wearing them. How do you get them on and off without messing up your hair? And any time you move your arms upwards the whole poncho's got to come up with the arm. LOL!
> 
> ...


I made ponchos for my two girls just over 10 years ago so you're spot on with that estimate. It's been a few years since I wore one and I'm not sure if I would go to the trouble of making one for myself. My girls will no doubt want one each knitted for them.

Your mum is going to be delighted with that cape - very elegant :thumbup:


----------



## Carol40 (Apr 15, 2015)

Do you have name of pattern?


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

Love ponchos. I am in Florida in the winter and they are perfect.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> I like this style too for an alternative to a traditional poncho. It's from an old catalog and I think it'd be easy enough to recreate.


Wow, that is very attractive. Looks like one that could be sewn in a tweed fabric and bound in a solid fabric -- the proper button could really make it!!!


----------



## grannybell (Mar 12, 2013)

My Mom had what she called her "pink mink". It was a machine made pink poncho/shawl which was open in front with one top button and slits for arms.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

GoodyTwoShoes said:


> PONCHOS! I have seen ponchos in every color, every length, with sleeves, buttoned, crochet look, knit look, you name it! Mesh type sweaters also seem to be the rage for fall. Can't wait to see what KPers will come up with. It may inspire me!


My favorite poncho to knit is the Victorian Lace Poncho. I made it for my DIL and will make one for myself after I finish the Hitofude cardi!


----------



## Maryellend (Dec 11, 2014)

This is a beautiful garment, but way, way beyond my skill level. :-(


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

Funny, I made one for myself in later winter. It has calbes in shoulder seams and cable up middle of front and back. Because I am short, I didn't make it as long as it called for, and made a rolled collar. Glad they are coming back into style.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

LOVE this new poncho design!
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Gracie%20Square%20Poncho

AND this one (without the high neck though)
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/two-harbors-poncho-no-20156


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I made this one years ago. Saw it in a LYS window. Couldn't afford the different yarns they used, so this is what the lady helped me put together.
Think I'll take it on our cruise next month.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Well, I refuse to FOLLOW trends... I hope this doesn't mean I have to stop wearing/knitting ponchos?!?!! Actually, I don't wear ponchos... The style I wear are "capelets". Whew! I think I am safe!
> 
> But this means my 12 & 16 year old daughters (AND all their friends) WILL be asking for ponchos!😳😳😳😳😳😖😖😖😖😖😳😳😳😳


Wow, you don't look old enough to have a 16 year old daughter. What is your secret?


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Lion Brand has a lot of free poncho patterns designed to span the variety of yarns produced by the company. You do have to register to see and download the patterns.


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

So,the ponchos are back again. Never get tired of knitting ponchos. Comes handy as a gift all the time.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> Seems like they've been around forever and get popular every ten years or so!
> 
> I've made them but realize that I can't stand wearing them. How do you get them on and off without messing up your hair? And any time you move your arms upwards the whole poncho's got to come up with the arm. LOL!
> 
> ...


I made that one for my sister in law two years ago. It was a really fun knit. Her patterns are so well written.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I like ponchos too!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> Seems like they've been around forever and get popular every ten years or so!
> 
> I've made them but realize that I can't stand wearing them. How do you get them on and off without messing up your hair? And any time you move your arms upwards the whole poncho's got to come up with the arm. LOL!
> 
> ...


----------



## dariaanna (Mar 14, 2014)

Thank you Bev for mentioning my blog...I have a couple more
http://www.diaryofacreativefanatic.com/2015/01/needlecrafts-knitting-a-capelet-in-the-round-with-circular-needle.html

poncho patterns from Rowan that are knit
http://www.diaryofacreativefanatic.com/2015/03/needlecrafts-knit-simple-swonchos.html

For those of you that crochet, this is a good one
http://www.diaryofacreativefanatic.com/2015/04/needlecrafts-crochet-a-rectangle-folded-into-a-poncho.html


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

http://www.knitrowan.com/files/patterns/Filo.pdf

I'm looking for an pattern similar to this one with a hood on it in a girls size 8. Can anyone help me ...I called Lion Brand but there hooded ponchos for children only go to size 3 
I looked at Ravelry, since we are talking about ponchos on this site I was wondering if anyone has a pattern that I can make in a girls size 8

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/70358B.html?noImages= I made this one in a size 3 but she has outgrown it. My GD wants one just like this one but I don't have an pattern


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

When my DD was small made her ponchos with sleeves..don't know if I still have the pattern or not.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

gma11331 said:


> When my DD was small made her ponchos with sleeves..don't know if I still have the pattern or not.


Thanks but sleeves won't work for her. She can't stand anything on her arms even in the middle of Winter. All her sweaters I make her they have short sleeves.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> I like that one, didn't realize the size range.
> 
> Here's one showing an adult in something similar
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gale-2


I knit this pattern last winter and had a failure of a magic knit. I need to rip it out and re-knit. It is a nice pattern.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I absolutely love ponchos. I had some off white yarn that I had purchased for a crocheted poncho and had put it away to make "sometime." That sometime came when our power went out during an ice storm and we were without power for a day and a half. No TV, no computer, so what to do? Of course, I got out that yarn and pattern and I worked almost non-stop on making the poncho. It has a cowl neck and is very warm. I wear it more than I wear my coat in the winter. With just a long sleeved sweater underneath, it is warm enough. I have gotten lots of compliments on my poncho. I have another one in a different pattern that I want to make in a burgundy color. I bought the yarn almost two years ago, but guess I have to wait for another power outage to get going on it. Maybe I will get to it when I finish making all the items I am working on for this years bazaars. I love the pictures posted of the pretty ponchos.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> LOVE this new poncho design!
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Gracie%20Square%20Poncho
> 
> AND this one (without the high neck though)
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/two-harbors-poncho-no-20156


Oooh, both are great looking and so stylish.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Knitwit42, very nice :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

This was my masterpiece. I purchased the kit at Vogue Knitting 
Live and started knitting late January. I finished in the Spring when it was too warm to wear it. I am looking forward to wearing this Fall and Winter.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I think the Sweater Babe poncho is really attractive. I don't like the color however, definitely change to something brighter.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Back in 1977, I made my dear baby daughter the most adorable poncho! She HATED it and got very frustrated because it covered her arms/hands and restricted her movement. Maybe I should make her one NOW ! She's over 6'1" and I think a poncho would look lovely on her....


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Grandmann, Will any of these work? They should all come in a size to fit a size 8 in girl's:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=hooded%20capelet&craft=knitting&view=captioned_thumbs&fit=child&sort=best

I particularly like the Vermont Hood with Capelet which comes in a wide range of sizes.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vermont-hood-with-capelet


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Katsch said:


> This was my masterpiece. I purchased the kit at Vogue Knitting
> Live and started knitting late January. I finished in the Spring when it was too warm to wear it. I am looking forward to wearing this Fall and Winter.


A masterpiece indeed! Love everything about it.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Back in the dark ages (mid to late 1960's) I designed a machine knit poncho that was wrist length and had a button band in front - I must have made and sold 30 of them. I may revive the pattern and see what happens.

Guess what colors they were in? Oranges, avocado greens and golds - how do you spell hippie????


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> Back in the dark ages (mid to late 1960's) I designed a machine knit poncho that was wrist length and had a button band in front - I must have made and sold 30 of them. I may revive the pattern and see what happens.
> 
> Guess what colors they were in? Oranges, avocado greens and golds - how do you spell hippie????


Good idea! I'm an old hippie!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ellie RD said:


> Grandmann, Will any of these work? They should all come in a size to fit a size 8 in girl's:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=hooded%20capelet&craft=knitting&view=captioned_thumbs&fit=child&sort=best
> 
> ...


Thank You, my GD really liked 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/to-grandmas-house 
But she wanted me to close the opening with buttons going down the front. I can knit fairly well but not experience knitter where I can redo a pattern. Try telling that to a 5 year old I'm not a designer.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> Back in the dark ages (mid to late 1960's) I designed a machine knit poncho that was wrist length and had a button band in front - I must have made and sold 30 of them. I may revive the pattern and see what happens.
> 
> Guess what colors they were in? Oranges, avocado greens and golds - how do you spell hippie????


I still have two capes that my Mother made one in a orange lace and the other is a heavy black and white cape that encloses in front with buttons that goes pass the knees. I love wearing the blk. & white one to the high school football games. Keeps me warm.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

That's good news for me, I love ponchos.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I have a great looking poncho I bought from Craftsy, but is probably on Ravelry.

"The High Plains" poncho (Clint Eastwood's western movie)


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Revan said:


> I have a great looking poncho I bought from Craftsy, but is probably on Ravelry.
> 
> "The High Plains" poncho (Clint Eastwood's western movie)


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/high-plains

This would be something I would wear, very pretty!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I was making an afghan in those colors. I put it aside and by the time I got back to it, those colors were out of style. I did finish it, but gave it away.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

When I first learnt to crochet I made a poncho in grey and lilac in the granny square stitch. I had it for years.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm an old hippie and I love ponchos and capes so I am happy. I am a plus size woman but have decided that at this age I will just wear what I like and blame it on senility. But as has been mentioned earlier I wont wear one that points to delicate parts.lol


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

I love the High Plains Poncho! The poncho looks like a great knitting project for a long boring car trip. Thanks everyone for all the great suggestions and links to patterns.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Ever notice that when styles "recycle" their reincarnation is just different enough to make it palatable? Here's a great looking, updated poncho pattern. Look through the project pages for variations people have added. Stephen West is amazing.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/solfar

Another easy one is the Churchmouse Yarns pattern. It is available with directions for a cowl neck, split neck, and loose sleeves.(Variation 2)
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-folded-poncho


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> Back in the dark ages (mid to late 1960's) I designed a machine knit poncho that was wrist length and had a button band in front - I must have made and sold 30 of them. I may revive the pattern and see what happens.
> 
> Guess what colors they were in? Oranges, avocado greens and golds - how do you spell hippie????


Those were the colors of appliances then too! I remember "burnt orange," "avocado green" and "harvest gold."


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

grandmann said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/high-plains
> 
> This would be something I would wear, very pretty!


Love it!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I love ponchos!!! I have a rain poncho I used to wear for walking back in IL, but we don't get much rain here in NV! I'm keeping it just in case we move somewhere else... 
FLASH: We did get torrential rains and flooding in some areas here yesterday, but we had lightning, so I wasn't able to take a walk and use my good-old poncho!!!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Better start clicking those needles.


AmyKnits said:


> Well, I refuse to FOLLOW trends... I hope this doesn't mean I have to stop wearing/knitting ponchos?!?!! Actually, I don't wear ponchos... The style I wear are "capelets". Whew! I think I am safe!
> 
> But this means my 12 & 16 year old daughters (AND all their friends) WILL be asking for ponchos!😳😳😳😳😳😖😖😖😖😖😳😳😳😳


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Katsch said:


> This was my masterpiece. I purchased the kit at Vogue Knitting
> Live and started knitting late January. I finished in the Spring when it was too warm to wear it. I am looking forward to wearing this Fall and Winter.


Wow that is a charmer--is it still available or the pattern at least??? I must have it!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Wow that is a charmer--is it still available or the pattern at least??? I must have it!


Thank you!
The kit is Maggiknits by Maggi Jackson and only available as a kit. She is on Ravelry.


----------



## CH1956 (Aug 9, 2015)

Gotta get me some of those! Pattern search!!


----------



## CH1956 (Aug 9, 2015)

Gotta get me some of those! Pattern search!!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I picked up three beautiful ponchos yesterday at Costco. $20 bucks each. Wool and a bit of cashmere.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

gypsie said:


> I picked up three beautiful ponchos yesterday at Costco. $20 bucks each. Wool and a bit of cashmere.


Dang..off to Costco... Evil evil woman😁
I was going to place an order today..but with the shipping costs this is much better!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Dang..off to Costco... Evil evil woman😁
> I was going to place an order today..but with the shipping costs this is much better!


I know I know, I wasn't sure whether to post or not but they are so soft and beautiful.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

gypsie said:


> I know I know, I wasn't sure whether to post or not but they are so soft and beautiful.


Saved me shipping, so all is good! I bet they are soft and beautiful. Colors please..to tantalize me more....


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Beat me to it!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Tan and brown, solid black, gray and black.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh..I like..look at that neck opening...now I must thank you for forcing me to buy a couple.. or more...great gifts for daughters and all the females on my list...so
Thank you!!!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

fortunate1 said:


> Oh..I like..look at that neck opening...now I must thank you for forcing me to buy a couple.. or more...great gifts for daughters and all the females on my list...so
> Thank you!!!


That's why I bought them. Dd, and two dil's


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

gypsie said:


> Tan and brown, solid black, gray and black.


Perfect colors to! Go with any color...and look great with jeans or classier pieces..sigh..Thank you..again!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

&#128077;


----------

